# Host 2021



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone seen anything interesting come out from Host 2021?

Profitec have released a Pro400 - HX, three preset temp selection, adjustable steam power and switchable pre-infusion mode.

Can't seem to find any more details.

Hopefully some more details on the ECM Puristika will come out too.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

This looks interesting:






Pressure profile during the shot, or set one before and it'll run it.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

For those with Instagram, a quick Puristika video:

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CVaZTeSDYQj/?utm_medium=copy_link

Not much more to be said I don't think. Would be nice to see inside.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> For those with Instagram, a quick Puristika video:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CVaZTeSDYQj/?utm_medium=copy_link
> 
> Not much more to be said I don't think. Would be nice to see inside.


 No news from ECM, they bring same machine in Host 2019
Looking forward to see the real spec on the nye Sanremo SG machine 😃


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@JackHK - Agreed, but it is good to see it's final iteration to stop the wondering. I was hoping the external w/t would have been internalised. Other than that I seriously like it.

Similarly, looks like the Pro400 was mentioned as far back as 2018. Features seem to be similar to the MaraX, so will be interesting to see a final verified feature set for a proper comparison (inc. how much more the LCC provides - not just features, but convenience too).

The 'custom' disclets seems like a big gimmick, but some might like it.

Bezzera seems to have announced 'updates' to the Duo DE and MN, but I can't find any details - don't know if @BlackCatCoffee knows anything.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> @JackHK - Agreed, but it is good to see it's final iteration to stop the wondering. I was hoping the external w/t would have been internalised. Other than that I seriously like it.
> 
> Similarly, looks like the Pro400 was mentioned as far back as 2018. Features seem to be similar to the MaraX, so will be interesting to see a final verified feature set for a proper comparison (inc. how much more the LCC provides - not just features, but convenience too).
> 
> ...


 I know nothing currently.

Bezzera updates could well be a total refresh and lots of exciting new goodies or equally a new drain valve design on the service boiler so we shall see!

There are some new machines coming however I do know that.

David


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffee Thanks David,

Last day tomorrow, so perhaps not being launched at Host?


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Rancilio Silvia Pro X with variable soft pre-infusion and a pressure gauge looks to have been announced. Can't find anything else from a quick google.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I think Bezzera are showing some new machines but that is about as much detail as I have. They are lacking a value dual boiler with vibe pump so I hope that is what they come up with personally.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Completely agree @BlackCatCoffee - it would be great to see some 'value' DB machines on the market. There seems to be a big jump from the Minima to the ... Pro600(?) price wise.


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

Bezzera posted a teaser pic of their new machine(s):


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZyt_Bskv_/

I suppose we will see a proper announcement later in the day!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks like the Mara X has had a facelift (at the least). Missed it as I'm not on FB.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/62064-has-the-marax-had-an-update/?do=embed


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

A video of the new Bezzera Aria:






Beautiful design, better looking PID with shot timer. I suppose is a HX but I can't find any information anywhere


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@Evergreen88 Interesting. If the translation (and information) on a Kaffee Netz thread is correct then it has a rotary pump.


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> @Evergreen88 Interesting. If the translation (and information) on a Kaffee Netz thread is correct then it has a rotary pump.


 Yes, Mr Bezzera mentioned it in the video too highlighting how quiet it is. He also says that there will be several versions, with or without PID and wooden accents.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hmm a new machine that's a HX? I like the styling but unless it's a 'smart' HX it seems outdated already. Surely most people would rather have a duel boiler with a vibration pump than a HX with a rotary pump at a comparative price.


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

Chriss29 said:


> Hmm a new machine that's a HX? I like the styling but unless it's a 'smart' HX it seems outdated already. Surely most people would rather have a duel boiler with a vibration pump than a HX with a rotary pump at a comparative price.


 The Aria being a HX is my guess to be fair, based on the cooling shot he runs before brewing and the compact size.

It might have smart features or it might be a super compact dual boiler, who knows!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't suppose @BlackCatCoffee has heard anything on the spec sheet or availability?


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> I don't suppose @BlackCatCoffee has heard anything on the spec sheet or availability?


 In terms of availability Espresso TV said spring 2022


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> I don't suppose @BlackCatCoffee has heard anything on the spec sheet or availability?


 Had a dig through the paperwork Bezzera sent me re Host and I do indeed have a spec sheet.

It is a compact heat exchange machine with a 1.5 litre boiler and a rotary pump. And when I say compact, it is just a snifter wider than a Mara X which is pretty unusual for a rotary pump machine. Design is full stainless. It can be specified in a number of colours, with plastic or wood accessories and with a couple of different designs on the case side (see below). Flow control is a factory fit option too which is nice.

It will likely be available in March. Starting at around £1450ish (do not quote me on this as I would need to look at the exchange rate figures at the time)

It is possibly a little on the niche side, I cannot see the real espresso enthusiast getting hot under the collar about it but I can certainly see it sitting in the kitchen of someone that appreciates design and aesthetics. I would say it will be very appealing next to another design forward machine like the Rocket Apartmento for not a lot more money. Spec wise it has it licked by quite a margin.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

They look nice. Strangely the steam arm is on the right, which is often not the case for most E61 machines (ECM, Rocket, Profitect, Lelit, and Bezzera themselves)


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Had a dig through the paperwork Bezzera sent me re Host and I do indeed have a spec sheet.
> 
> It is a compact heat exchange machine with a 1.5 litre boiler and a rotary pump. And when I say compact, it is just a snifter wider than a Mara X which is pretty unusual for a rotary pump machine. Design is full stainless. It can be specified in a number of colours, with plastic or wood accessories and with a couple of different designs on the case side (see below). Flow control is a factory fit option too which is nice.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the additional info. The different design options, updated PID interface / shot timer, wooden accents etc.. really look great. It's a shame it is a traditional HX machine. If they had rebranded the Unica with these design options I would go for it!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Rancilio Silvia Pro X with variable soft pre-infusion and a pressure gauge looks to have been announced. Can't find anything else from a quick google.


 Check it out!






Finally they have upped their game!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam They've certainly upped their game! Annoying location of pressure gauge, hopefully function over form.

I can see a few annoyed Pro users out there.

Also think it's possibly the best description of pre-infusion I've ever seen. Brilliant gesticulation.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> the best description of pre-infusion


 I totally agree! 🤣🤣


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

So how do you set the pressure on the Pro X? It mentioned infusion time and set pressure, but didn't mention how one sets the pressure. Nothing about it on their website either.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

-Mac said:


> So how do you set the pressure on the Pro X


 Maybe it's all pre-set and not configurable. And, a year later, they will release the Pro X Plus, which will offer configuration of those parameters and a pressure gauge on a more suitable location.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would be very interested to see how the soft infusion works. I can't imagine a zero pressure pre wetting does anything other than wet the top most layer of coffee. Perhaps I have not fully grasped the concept.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I would be very interested to see how the soft infusion works. I can't imagine a zero pressure pre wetting does anything other than wet the top most layer of coffee. Perhaps I have not fully grasped the concept.


 I totally agree. Unless there's some sort of pump run time beforehand - like in the Elizabeth to apply some pressure to the puck, although the lady keeps saying there's no pressure applied what so ever.

Also, note at around 3" on that video: there's no portafilter locked onto the group and yet, the pressure gauge moves - intriguing!

Needless to say, as @PortafilterProcrastinator said, I must be disappointing to any current Silvia Pro users out there, on the fact that a machine got such improvements in such a very short timeframe. I'd feel cheated if it was me, personally.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Also, note at around 3" on that video: there's no portafilter locked onto the group and yet, the pressure gauge moves - intriguing!


 Is that something to do with the fact that it's measuring boiler pressure?

It isn't a consideration for me. I am 99.9% certain which machine I am getting after a lot of research and deliberation (saving and procrastination) so hopefully will be all machined up by the end of the year. Pressure gauge on the group 😉


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Pressure gauge on the group 😉


 54mm or 58mm? 🙂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> Is that something to do with the fact that it's measuring boiler pressure


 no idea. Seems "interesting"... Maybe it's to do where the manometer is reading the pressure from, who knows.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 54mm or 58mm? 🙂


 58


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PortafilterProcrastinator said:


> 58


 Good choice! 😊(If I'm guessing correctly) 👌


----------



## Nalla (9 mo ago)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> They look nice. Strangely the steam arm is on the right, which is often not the case for most E61 machines (ECM, Rocket, Profitect, Lelit, and Bezzera themselves)


Funny that espresso tv has that unit in ite newest video and despite all the photos everywhere, the steam wand is on the left on the unit in the video?


----------

